# Explicit Photos Of My Allis Posing!



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

If you were expecting pictures of something else - shame on you msl:

Yes folks as my handle would suggest I also have tractors.

It would be great to hear from anyone else with a similar interest, or an interest in old machines (with an engine) - especially with pictures.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

No problem, a tangerine tractor was just what I was looking for. :yahoo:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you got an orange seiko Monster to match?????


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That beats Judith Chalmers any day!

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooh, you've got a big orange one - dirty boy! :thumbup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

tixntox said:


> That beats Judith Chalmers any day!
> 
> Mike


It's about the same colour though 

I've got this old heap in my garage - doubt if it's as old as Allis & probably not as good at ploughing a field


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh well, here's my old heap - from 1987:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Wordless, I'm guessing by your name you may be based somewhere be in the south west. If so have you been to the Oakham treasure museum, thin they have some agricultural machinery there, I haven't been n myself though.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My old beasty


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Faze said:


> My old beasty


Now we're getting warmer.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You obviously haven't looked at the 'Mowing the Grass' thread.....here's my restored Fergie....fitted with turf tyres and hitched up to a Trimax topper....




























....lots more where that came from.......

The Allis looks fantastic, BTW.....does it have a three point linkage and PTO?


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry not to reply quicker.

:thumbup: :clap: Great news... another tractor man on the forum.

Did you do the restoration? I cut my teeth on 35's back in the 60's - is it a 3 or 4 cal model?

I have a TEF-20 a Dexta as well as the Allis B. It's a 1939 US made tractor with no 3 point linkage. It has a hydraulic lift, PTO & Belt Pulley.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Worzel said:


> Sorry not to reply quicker.
> 
> :thumbup: :clap: Great news... another tractor man on the forum.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I didn't do the restoration....we have a really great guy, Brian, (ex Claas service engineer) who services all our machinery...and he re built it. I just drive it! When I said 'my' Fergie, that was my inherant posessivness coming over me...it's actually the Gov'nor's machine. When I see Brian next, I'll ask all the relevant questions. We have several other, more modern tractors...all Ford/New Holland.

Ford LGT 14HP diesel garden tractor fitted with a mowing deck...










New Holland TC270 with swinging front axle....allows the wheels to turn nearly 90o and the tractor to turn in virtually its own length....great for reversing trailers!



















Ford 1920...our biggest tractor....next to the Fergie.










William Wilson in Canada has a tractor or two....he might post some pics....


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

This isn't mine, my brother in law had it restored at the end of last year for his uncle. It was still getting used for farming purposes until mid 2013, great little thing.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Worzel said:


> .....is it a 3 or 4 cal model?


Did you mean cylinder? If so, it's a three cylinder....I checked today, and will ask the other relevant questions when I next see Brian.....hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> > .....is it a 3 or 4 cal model?
> ...


Well a 3 cylinder (self correcting text tried to be helpful before) is what I want next. Can you ask what grade of watch would be required for a trade. Rolex - Omega - Timex :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Our resident machinery expert, Brian came in today to do a bit of maintenance on a couple of bits of plant, and I took the opportunity to ask him about the restoration of the Massey Ferguson (affectionately referred to as the 'Fergie'). He seemed to remember that Massey changed from the 4 cylinder engine to the 3 cylinder around the 1963-64 period, and puts ours at the beginning of that period....so '63. This conflicts with an earlier post I made (possibly the first) where I thought it was a 1948 model, but that was only what I had been told at the time. The engine was competely rebuilt and a new clutch fitted. Now I know from driving this baby that the clutch is a complicated affair. The first depression disengages the drive (as per a normal car), but depressing it further disengages the rear PTO (Power take off) and stops the drive to any piece of machinery attached to the back.

The corroded bonnet and rear mudguards were replaced with new items, and sprayed with the authentic 'Massey' red paint. New headlights, and mudguard sidelights/indicators were bought and fitted. A second hand set of wheels were aquired, refinished and sprayed with 'Massey' grey, then shod with turf tyres...as all our tractors are. We still have the originals shod with their normal tractor tyres.

It amazes me that parts for these tractors are still available, but apparently there are a lot still in operation abroad, so the parts are still produced. Hand throttle only, to the right of the steering wheel, and to stop the engine, a decompession knob is fitted to the lower left hand side. A choice of 3 gears in high and low ratio, plus reverse of course.

This little baby (sorry don't know the model number) is still going strong and I love driving it for mowing with a 'Trimax' topper in tow. However, it doesn't have power steering, and you need arms like Arnie to turn corners, and unlike the bigger models , doesn't have four wheel drive. Still a great machine though. As to value...I can't really say as no one seems to know, but I'll bet the new parts cost more than she's really worth.....


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Roger what memories you evoke. To get to the MF35 dual clutch you split the tractor into two halves, right down the middle. The two halves are supported on dollies that run on a short length of railtrack. As a boy of 16 I could change a clutch in 30 minutes, in the workshop, on my own . However, if doing it at a farm, on an uneven dirt floor, it took two men a good hour as the difficulty was lining the drive shaft splines into the centre of the flywheel - it's where I learnt patience and a lot of curse words.

If you want power steering, just hang a concrete block on the rear arms :yes:

I have the Ford(son) equivalent/clone The Dexta...


----------

